# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  الى جميع الطلاب >>> اخلو وشوف

## الــــنـــاري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيفكم ياشباب ياشابات
انشاء الله الكل بخير ونعمة
اليوم عندي فكرة ونشاء الله تعجبكم
طبعاً في ناس خلصو الاختبارات اليوم
وفي ناس باقي بكرى وفي ناس الي بعده
المطلوب يوم السبت كل واحد بعد مايجيب نتيجته
يحطها لينا >>يبشرنا<< بمستواه

*<}{مجرد فكرة}{>*

انشاء الله يكون في تفاعل ونا اول واحد بحط نتيجتي اول مااستلمها


تحياتي لكم اخوكم
الــــنــــاري

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إن شاء الله تلاقي تفاعل* 
*وبشرنا بنتيجتك أخوي الناري* 
*بالنسبة لي أنا متقاعدة من ثلاث سنين عن الدراسة*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ياهلا فيكمـ
انشاء الله احنا نتايجنا يوم الثلاثاء الجاي
احطه لكم ولا يهمك
وانشاء الله امتيااز
يسلمو اخوي النار على الفكرة الحلووة

----------


## واحد فاضي

فكرة حلوه أخوي الناري 

صحيح >>>>>أنا متقاعد من 12سنه والحمد لله 

سلام

----------


## P!nk Cream

احنا شهاداتنا الثلاثاء الجاي 

اذا أخذتها باحطها ان شاء الله 

وادعوا لي 

يسلمووو (( الناري )) على الفكرة الحلووة

----------


## ومضة امل

فكرة لا بأس بها 
بس اني امس كملت الامتحانات 
و مستحيل احط نتيجتي- لان طلاب  الجامعه ما يعلمون -(الدرجات  الله يستر عليها)
بس مو مشكله حط انت والباقي نتايجكم واحنا بدورنا بنبارك لك وللباقي وبندعي لكم وانتو بعد عاد ادعوا لينا مو تنسونا

----------


## حور الجنان

اخوووي اني بسااافر مابلحق اخذ الشهااادة بس بوصي احد يحطهااا اليكم 
مشكوووور خيي على الفكرة الحلوووة

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*فكره حلوه اخوي اناري*
*ان شاء الله يوم الاثنين احطها <<بشوروه صغنونوه حسر مسر احنا قبلكم*
*اللي يسمع قبلكم بسبوع الحمد الله بس*
*تسلم اخوي ع الفكره*
*يعطيك ربي العافيه*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## MOONY

اني تخرجت باركو ليي
وعقبال الباقي
تمنياتي للجميع بالنجاح
تحياتي للجميع 
ومشكور خيو لطرح الموضوع

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*على البركة أختي موني الف الف مبرووووك وعقبال الوظيفة ياااارب*
*أتمنى لش التوفيق دائم وأبدا*
*ودمتي بخير*
*أختك*
*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## MOONY

مشكوررررررررره
حبيبتي الله يبارك فيش وعقبال الجميع

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مبرروك خيتوو 
موني 
ع التخرج
وعقبال الوضيفة ياارب
بالتوفيقـ...
خيتو ضحكووووه
خلاص بااروح يوم الاثنين اتحجج ابيها
ههههههههه
تحياتي روووح وريحان

----------


## ومضة امل

مبرووووووووك اختي موني 
على التخرج

----------


## الــــنـــاري

اشكركم جميعا اخواني اخواتي
اسعدني كثيراً تواجدكم 
الله لايحرمنا منكم يارب

وحب ابارك للمتخرجين }}انتم السابقون ونحن اللاحقون{{
الله يوفق الجميع يارب بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

تحية طيبة من اخوكم الصغنون *الـــنـــاري*
ودعو لينا انشاء الله نجيب نسبة>>يارب ياكريم

دمتم بحفظ الباري

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*موني ألف مبروك التخرج*
*وعقبال مانسمع خبر شغلش* 
*يالله عقبالي اني وبشوره نتخرج من متوسط <<عفر هيه زيي*
*تحياتي * 
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ههههههههههههههههههه
كل شي توقعته 
الا انج قدي بالظبط
ضحكووه
يلا متى نكبر وبنصير اهل الثانوي
بنصير حريمـ
هههههههههههههههههههه
انتظر نتيجتج على احر من الجمر
وين اشطر
هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*أنا بعد نجحت في معهد الاداره ولا احد بارك ليي ليش* 

*نجحت الحمد الله* 

*نتايجنا طلعوا والطلاب يختبرواا*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الف الف الف مبروووك اخوي امير العاشقين 
والله مادرينا !!
عقبااال التخرج اخووي 
وهذي حلاوة النجاح



وعقبال ماتبارك لي ماخذه الاولى على قولتك 
ماظنتيـ...
هههههههههههه

----------


## المومياءة

وييييييييي اميرناااا زعل بس بس لا تزعل
عاد كل شيء و لا جسوووم

و هاي خلاوة التخرج بسرعة اكلها قبل ما تذوب

----------


## فرح

الف الف الف مـــــــــــــــبرووووك امير العاشقين (_جاسم_)
وعقبااال التخرج والوظيفه  والزواااج انشاء الله ..
واتقضل الكيكه بس العصير عليك ههههههههههههههه

تمنياااتي لجميع الطلاب والطالباااات النجاااح والتوفيق 
تحيااااتي فـــــــــــرووحه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الف الف مبروك أخوي أمير العاشقين وعقبال التخرج والوظيفة ياااارب*

----------


## زهور الامل

*غـــــــــفران تبي منكم كـــــــــلمة مــــــــــبروووك* 
*انا نجحت واستلمت شهادتي اليوم* 
*بتقدير مــــــــــمتاز وانقل الى الصف* 
*ثـــــــاني متوسط ..*
*يللا باركوو لي* 
اوووه نسيت  :embarrest: ما اضيفكم اتفضلووو 
خذوو اليكم قبل لا تشوووفه الغلا_ فرووحه_ تراها تحب الشوكووولا مووووت ...خخخخخ ما تقوولو اليها ..
**


ما يحتاج اعزمكم اتفضلوو صحه وعاافيه ..


**
*وعقبااال الباقين انشاء الله* 
*اختكم غـــــــــفوووره*

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

فكره جميله
انشاء اله بعد يومين ونستلم النتيجه 
ادعو لينا بس

----------


## الــــنـــاري

_اشكركم اخواني اخواتي جميعا على التواجد والتفاعل الجميل_*الف الف مبروك لجميع الناجحين  وعقبال التخرج


**الف الف مبروك أخوي أمير العاشقين وعقبال التخرج والوظيفة في احسن الوظايف ياااارب*

*تحياتي لكم اخوكم*
*الـــــنـــــاري*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

الف الف مبروك اختي غفران 
عقبال الجامعة ياااااااااااارب
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق
الـــــــنـــــاري

----------


## الــــنـــاري

*هذي الحليوات لجيمع الناجحين*
* >>**وراسبين بعد <<عشان يذاكرو عدل*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*























*كل واحد ياخد الي يعجبه* 
*ودعو ليي اجيب احسن السنة الجاية*
*لاني*
*جبت*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
جيد بس  :sad2: 
*يالله الجايات احسن انشاء الله* 
*قولو امين يارب العاليمن*

*تحياتي لجيمع اخوكم*
*الناري*

----------


## فرح

*الف الف الــــــــــــ مــــــــبروووووك ــــف* 
للناجحين .._غــــــــــفران_ الف مبرووك لكن اوريك  خذوليكم قبل لاتشووف الغلا فرووحه 
تراااه تحب الشوكولا موووت طيب هين !!
عقبال التخرج من الجامعه انشاء الله 
اخوووي الناري ..الف مبروووك المهم انك نجحت والسنه الجايه ما نقبل نبي ممتااااااز 
وعقباااال البااااقين انشاء الله

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الف الف الف مبروووك
اخوي
 الناري
وانشاء الله السنة الجاية 
ممتاز :bigsmile: 
وتفضل الحلاوة 



الف الف الف الف مبروووك
خيتو
 غفووورة
وعقبااال الجامعة يااارب
ودووم ممتاز وتفضلي

----------


## MOONY

مشكوره حبايبي والف مبروك للجميع

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> اخوووي الناري ..الف مبروووك المهم انك نجحت والسنه الجايه ما نقبل نبي ممتااااااز



الله يبارك في حياتك يارب
ونشاء الله الى الافضل دو
مشكورة على المرور
تحياتي لك اخوك
الناري

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> الف الف الف مبروووك
> اخوي
> الناري
> وانشاء الله السنة الجاية 
> ممتاز
> وتفضل الحلاوة



 
الله يبارك فيك خيتو روح وريحان
ويسعد ايامك يارب 
مشكورة على المرور
وعلى الحلاوة
بغبيه لحفلتي اذا خطبت >>خخخخ>> مستعجل  :wink:

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*هلا والله*
*الف مبروك الى كل اللي نجح* 
*وعقبال التخرج ان شاء الله*
*المهم الحين اسمعو*
*اني طبعا اليوم يعني يطلعو النتائج يعنو*
*المهم رحت جبتها ما اشوف الا راسبه في ثلاث مواد*
*قلت ياقردي وشو هدا<<ياعيني ع الشلاخ* 
*المهم ماعليكم من الشلاخ اللي فوق*
*اني نجحت والحمد الله بتقدير ..ممتاز..*
*وتنقل الطالبه للصف الاول فنوي << ثنوي*
*والله يعينا ع الهلكه السنه الجايه*
*المهم تفضلو بردو على قلوبكم*

*يالله يالبطيخه استنى نتيجتش بكرا*
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق الدائم*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يااااااااااااااااي
بطيختي
نجحت
مبروووك

وعقبالي ياارب بااجر
اصير من اهل الفانوووي
هههههههه
تفضلي خلف جبدي



سلام مرتفع وتهنئة بالنجاح
من قلب مندفع 
ما ضاق بل متسع 
لصديق محبوب
وحبه فوق كل الحدود

ا
ا
ا
ال
ال
ال
ال
الف
الف
الف
الف
الف مبروك
الف مبروك
الف مبروك
الف مبروك
(النجاح)

وعقبااال فالف فانووي يارب 
متى نتيجتي واقوليكمـ؟

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*هلا والله بالخوخيه*
*ياااااربي عفر اني استحيت وماتوقعت* 
*بتباركي ليي جدي*
*خليتيني اخلج<<<يعني اخجل*
*الله يبارك فيش خوخيه* 
*وان شاء من بكره بصيري من اهل فنوي <<ان شاء الله بعد ويايي في منحسه*
*ههههه*
*يالله غنوتتي استنى لبشاره الزينه الرزينه هاا*
*اول ما اجي من المدرسه على طول اشخطي شخيط ع النت بس اول بشري اهلش*
*الى اللقاء في الحلقه القادمه*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يااارب بطيخة الله يسمع منج
وداهيه قريب الادان
اخذ من الاوائل  :huh: 
يااااااااارب
وادخل المنتدى واخبركمــ قبل الكل 
اذا اخذت من الاوائل باجي بكتب قبل ماقوول الا البيت
هههههههه
واذا لا 
مابافوول الا العصر 
هههههههههههه

انتظروني بكرة

----------


## المومياءة

هلا شباب
انا بعد اخذت الشهادة
الحمد لله نجحت و بتفوق
و بروح صف ثاني اعدادي :wink:

----------


## حنين الحياه

الف الف مبروك كل الناجحين 
والحمد لله نجحت بس مابقول التقدير <<<الضاهر يفشل ههههههههه
وبروح ثاني متوسط ياااااااااااااااااي وناسه 
ومره ثانيه مبروك للناجحين 
والله يعينش ضحوكه على ثنوي تراه مو مثل متوسط تعب وزحمه مره الله يعينش ويوفقش يابعدي
ضحوكه المدرسه لما تروحو بتصير ممله حدها بس مو تنسونا زورونا في المدرسه بين فتره وفتره اوكي اشوفكم على خير
حنينوه

----------


## الــــنـــاري

الف الف مبروك لجيمع الناجين 
يارب يوفقكم دنيا وآخرة 
ومشكورين على التفاعل
انشاء الله نشوف نتاجي باقي الاعضاء
تحياتي  لكم اخوكم الصغنون
الـــــــــــنـــــــــــــــــاري

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

هلا فيكمـ
اني توني جايبة النتيجة
نجحت وبتقدير ممتاز
ومن الاوائل 
وتنتقل الحرمة الى الاول فانوووي
فانكيوو
بطيخوووا 
الحين صرت حرمة 
هههههههه 
انتظر التبريكاات والا مايباارك بزعل

----------


## الــــنـــاري

الف الف الف مروك خيتو
عقبال الجامعة  يارب
الله يوفقش اختي

اسمحي لييي ما عندي فلوس الحين حق الحلاوة خخخخخخخخخخخ
خلها مرة ثانية لين صار عندي فلوس هاهاهاههه
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق
الـــــنــــاري

----------


## P!nk Cream

هههههههههههههههه

ضحكووه  بشووروه 

ألف ألف مبروووووووووووووك 

ومبرووك لكل الناجحين 


وبالنسبة ليي 
اليووم طبعاً يوم الرررعب العالمي  .. يوم اسلام الشهادة .. 

والنتيجة كانت 

رسبت بمجمووع كاامل 

هههههههه أقصد نجحت بمجموع  كامل ولله الحمد 



 
*:* *WiTh All My LoVe* 
*P!nk Cream*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

_الف الف مروك اختي P!nk Cream_ 
_عقبال اليامعة تجيبي الاولة على السعودية_
_موفقة لكل خير اختي_
_تحياتي لك_ 
_الـــنــــاري_

----------


## بيسان

أهنئ جميع الطلاب و الطالبات على النجاح 
واقولهم  
الف الف الف مبروك  
واللي تخرج نقوله عسى الله يوفقك و تلقى وظيفة عدله  
مع زخات المطر 
وعلى رائحة الورود 
المليئة بقطرات الندى 
بتوفيق الله
نحقق الأماني والأحلام الرائعة 
بكل جدارة وامتياز 
مبروك لكم جميعا 

موني ..أمير العاشقين .. غفران..الناري..ضحكوووه البطة ..بشووره..براءه روح والمؤمياءوحنين الحياةوP!nk Cream ووووووووو
جميع الطلاب الف الف الف مبروووك وعقبال التخرج يارب

 :amuse: واهدي لكم هذي البطاقه :noworry:  
 

واللي ماحالفهم الحظ نقولهم هارد لك و تعوضوها ان شاءالله بالمرات الجاية  
و اجازة سعيــــــــــدة للجميع 
تقبلي مني أرق التحايا 
وأعطر الأماني 
"نسالكم الدعاء يوم الخميس اختباري"
اختكم في لله..
 :amuse: بيسووو :noworry:

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

ألأف مبروك الناجح للكل
خوختي الغاليه..
تعالو شوفها نجحت وبجتهاد <<<طالعه عليي
الف مبروووووووك خوختي
وصارت حرمه بتروح فانوي روحي عاد مدرسه حكوميه مو قوطي صلصل <<الاولى بالقطيف
تفضلي عيوناتي توقيع هدية نجاحش<<<تقمي ويايي بالتوقيع

[IMG]http://www.************/get-6-2007-qk4l35yi.gif[/IMG]
وهدي الوصله
http://www.************/get-6-2007-qk4l35yi.gif
تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق الدائم
ضجكوه البطه

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ياهلا اخووي الناري
ولا يهمك 
اعطيك الفلووس وتروح تشتري لي 
هههههههه
مافووت الحلاوه حتى لو من عندي

خيتووو صغيررة 
الله يبارك فيج
وانتي بعد مبروووك 
وعقبااال الجااامعة 

بيسووونة 
الله يبااارك فيج
وانشااء الله ابارك لج اني بعد
مشكوورة غناتووو




ياهلا فيج
بطيخووو
الله يبااارك فيج
لا تطمني الحرمة الا هي اني بااروح مدرسة حكوومية وجديدة بعد :toung:  :toung: 
ماني مصدقة  :embarrest: 
ههههههههههههه
خوش مدرسة  :toung:  :toung: 
بطيخوووو 
والله وشو هالهدية 
تهببببل تجننن روووعة 

مشكووووورة غنااااتي 
على الهدية الحلووة 
بس اقوول اني بقت الصوورة وياااها  :cool: 
ههههه ادري ماتغلى عليي
ههههههههههه
تسلم ايدج غناااتي
وعقبااال تخرجنا من الجاامعة 
واهديج منتدى كامل 
ههههههههههههه

مشكوورة بطيخووو وماتقصرين على الهدية الحلوة

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*بطيخه*
*خديني معاش المدرسه زين* 
*العفوا اختي هدي هديه النجاح* 
*والصوره مثل ماقلتي ماتغلى عليش*
*الله يسمع منش ونتخرج ونشتغل*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## حنين الحياه

لالالالالالالالالالالالا

شنو قلتي ضحوكه بتروحي المدرسه الاولى بالقطيف لييييييييييييييييييش
لامايصير حرام ضلم يعني مابشوفش مره ثانيه في المدرسه اهئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئ 
ليش مو الثانويه السابعه ليش
مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــااني  المهم مبروك والف الف مبروك عقبال تخرجش من الجامعه وترفعي راس اهلش انشاء الله  مليووووووووووون مبروك غناتي بنفتقدكم وااااااااااجد في المدرسه والمدرسه بدونكم انتو ثوالث بتصير تلوع الكبد وماتسوى شي بدونكم اهئئئئئئئئئئئئئ

----------


## الــــنـــاري

اشوك الكل ناجح بمتياز
بس زين السنة الجاية ارآويكم
اذا الله ابقانا وجمعنا وياكم
انشاء الله مستواي ماينزل عن ممتاز
بس انتون ادعو لييي لاتصيرون جلفين >>> بخيلين

مشكورين جميعا على المرور 
الحلو والتواصل الدائم لاعدمناكم يارب
تحياتي لكم اخوكم الــــــــــنـــــــــاري

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

لا اصلا ضحكووه بتجي وياااي
في المدرسة الكوووول
ههههههههههه
حياكمـ الله كلكمــ
اخوي النااااااااااااااري 
انشاء الله السنة الجاية اول وااحد نشوف نتيجتك ممتاز

----------


## القلب المرح

*الف مبروك للناجحين*
*وان شاء الله كل سنه ناجحين وبتفوق*
*وانت اخويي الصغنون الناري ذاكر عدل السنه الجايه جيب شسمه ممتاز* 
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق  الدائم..*

----------


## حنين الحياه

روح وريحان
انتي مع ضحوكه في مدرسه ؟؟؟

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

خيتوو ضحكووه  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
بليز اي ونت توقيعي
ههههههههه
الوصله ماتشتغل والتوقيع اختف 
ياللي لو تحمليه لي مرة ثانيه :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
انتظره 

القلب المرح
الله يباارك فيك اخوي

اختي
حنووونة 
لا وياها بصف
ههههههههههههه
لا والله مو وياها بمدرسة 
جانزين لو وياااه كان خربنا المدرسة


تحياتي رووح وريحان

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> اخوي النااااااااااااااري 
> انشاء الله السنة الجاية اول وااحد نشوف نتيجتك ممتاز







> وانت اخويي الصغنون الناري ذاكر عدل السنه الجايه جيب شسمه ممتاز



 
الله يسمع منكم يارب >> قولو >> آمين من قلب
بس انتون بعد لاتنسوني من دعائكم 
مشكرين يالغوالي على المرور الحلو
اسعدني واجد تواجدكم 
نورتو صفحتي ببصماتكم المتواضعة
لاعدمناكم يارب بحق الآل الاطهار
تحياتي لكم اخوكم الصغنون الــــنـــاري

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*حنين الحياة..*
*ايه بروح الاولى عشان اخربها ما ابي مدرسه قوطي صلصل كفايه عليي متغصغص*
*روح وريحان..*
*يالله خيوه تصيري ويايي في فنوي ان شاء الله* 
*تفضلي  خيوه*
*[IMG]http://www.************/get-6-2007-qk4l35yi.gif[/IMG]*
*وهدي الوصله*
*http://www.************/get-6-2007-qk4l35yi.gif*

----------


## حنين الحياه

بس بتوحشوني ضحوك

واني احتمال اروح مدرسه العواميه القرف مااقصد العواميه لااقصد المدرسه

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكرين يالغوالي على المرور الحلو
اسعدني واجد تواجدكم 
نورتو صفحتي ببصماتكم المتواضعة
لاعدمناكم يااااااااااااااااااارب 

تحياتي لكم اخوكم الصغنون
الــــنـــاري

----------

